# مشرف ولا بودى جارد



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 

حدث بالفعل 

قالت لى احدى الغاليات عليا جدا 

بفكر جديا اعين مشرف لموضوعاتك مخصوص اسميشال 
ومرتبة عليكى 

احمممممممممممممم

فقلت لها 
بصراحة انا اللى جديا بفكر

اعين بودى جارد 
يحمينى 

من حذف موضوعاتى 

من الردود القاسية التى تترك الموضوع لتجرح وتشرح فى كاتبة 


من بعض الاعضاء الذين يقومون بعمل غاية بالغرابة 
اما ينزلوا وبسرعة ماكينة الطبع 
موضوعات ملزقة منقولة تك تك تك 
او يقومون بالرد فجاءة فى هجمة جماعية باى رد 
حتى بلا قراءة الموضوعات 
اما رغبة بزيادة اعداد مشاركاتهم او رغبة فى اخفاء موضوع ضايقهم 



من البعض الذى يدخل موضوع ولا يرد 

من البعض الذى يرد فى موضوع حوارى بتهريج فقط 


من البعض الذى يرد رد حد نايم وقع من سريرة على الكمبيوتر 


من البعض الذى لا يحترم البعض ويدخل ليعطى كلام مبطن لئيم 

من البعض الذى لا يهتم اصلا الا باخطف واجرى الموضوع ليسرقة باسمة لاحد المنتديات حتى المنتديات غير المسيحية 



فما رايكم 
نعين مشرف خاص 
ولا بودى جارد 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نسيت اقول 
ان المرتب او الاجرة على صاحب المكان 


يعنى ماحدش هيدفع حاجة ما تخفوش 
وبكل جراءة 


مستنية ارائكم شباب


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

لا تعليق 
نحن فى منتدى مسيحى
 وليس فى مكان اخر لكى نعين بودى جارد لكل عضو ​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لا تعليق
> 
> نحن فى منتدى مسيحى
> وليس فى مكان اخر لكى نعين بودى جارد لكل عضو ​


 

:download:

حضرتك عارف انى لا اقصد بودى جارد 
ولا من قالت تقصد مشرف خصوصى 

الموضوع لاثارة الراى حول الردود على الموضوعات 

كوكو انشط مشرف


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

> الموضوع لاثارة الراى حول الردود على الموضوعات


 
بمعنى ؟؟؟​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> بمعنى ؟؟؟​



 :download:

اللى هيقرا بتمعن وبدون نرفزة 
هيفهم ان قصدى 

:download:

من الردود القاسية التى تترك الموضوع لتجرح وتشرح فى كاتبة 


من بعض الاعضاء الذين يقومون بعمل غاية بالغرابة 
اما ينزلوا وبسرعة ماكينة الطبع 
موضوعات ملزقة منقولة تك تك تك 
او يقومون بالرد فجاءة فى هجمة جماعية باى رد 
حتى بلا قراءة الموضوعات 
اما رغبة بزيادة اعداد مشاركاتهم او رغبة فى اخفاء موضوع ضايقهم 



من البعض الذى يدخل موضوع ولا يرد 

من البعض الذى يرد فى موضوع حوارى بتهريج فقط 


من البعض الذى يرد رد حد نايم وقع من سريرة على الكمبيوتر 


من البعض الذى لا يحترم البعض ويدخل ليعطى كلام مبطن لئيم 

من البعض الذى لا يهتم اصلا الا باخطف واجرى الموضوع ليسرقة باسمة لاحد المنتديات حتى المنتديات غير المسيحية 


:download:


بدون سطحية شكل الموضوع 
دعوة للرد العميق 
وترك الردود السطحية والاكلشيهات


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اللى هيقرا بتمعن وبدون نرفزة
> هيفهم ان قصدى
> ...


 

اصبحت ظاهره منتشره فى جميع المنتديات الان 
وهى الرد بدون قرائه الموضوع 
اذا كان بكلمه شكر او وضع صوره مصممه  
وبالنسبه ايضا لنقل المواضيع 
عندما تنقل لا يذكر كلمه منقول 
هذا لا يعطى حق للكاتب 
بل بهذه الطريقه لا نشجع الكاتب على الكتابه مره اخرى 
لان مواضيعه تنقل دون ذكر المصدر او اسم كاتب الموضوع 
فكره مميزه 
سامحينى لن أأخذ بالى فى بدايه الموضوع​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اصبحت ظاهره منتشره فى جميع المنتديات الان
> 
> وهى الرد بدون قرائه الموضوع
> اذا كان بكلمه شكر او وضع صوره مصممه
> ...


 



:download:

عارفة يا كوكو  وعلشان كدة ناقشتك 
وشكرا لصحصحتك 

انشط مشرف


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*انا بقرا الموضوع وبفكر يا ترى انا اي نوع من الردود ههههههههههه*

*بس اللي واثقه منو اني مش من نوع النسخ واللصق ومش بحبه*

*ولا الهجوم كمان ولا اللي لسا صاحي من النوم*

*بالعكس يمكن اللي لاحظ اني حتى مشاركاتي قليله بسبب اني قبل ما ارد على اي موضوع*

*لازم اقراه منيح واقتنع فيه او احبه على حسب نوع الموضوع وبعدها ابتدي الرد*

*طبعا الا مواضيع الصور او النكت فدي يعني مبينفعش فيها التامل والمشاركه فيها عادي انو يكون بكلمة شكر.*

*على فكره انا كمان كنت بفكر اعمل موضوع  اسال فيه عن الاعضاء اللي بتشارك على طريقة *


من بعض الاعضاء الذين يقومون بعمل  غاية بالغرابة 
اما ينزلوا وبسرعة ماكينة الطبع 
موضوعات ملزقة منقولة تك تك تك 
او يقومون بالرد فجاءة فى هجمة  جماعية باى رد 
حتى بلا قراءة الموضوعات 
اما رغبة بزيادة اعداد مشاركاتهم او  رغبة فى اخفاء موضوع ضايقهم 


*بس فكرتي مكانتش عن هجوم جماعي انما عن الردود الباهته اللي لا ليها لا لون ولا طعم *

*وهي مجرد لزيادة كم المشاركات وهو شي مزعج فعلا *

*اما عن البودي جارد بتاعك هههههههههههه فده بقى انا يعني ضدو نوعا ما ههههههههه*

*يعني برايي اي شي يتم حذفه اكيد في سبب*

*ومش بقصد مشاركاتك انتي بس انا كمان اتحذفلي كم مشاركات كبير بس كنت بقدر ان ممكن بتكون مخالفه للقوانين*

*او غير مرغوب فيها وده كمان شي انا بحترمه يعني *

*ومتل ما بيقول المثل كل اللي يعجبك والبس اللي يعجب الناس *

*وبما معناه انا ممكن اقرا اللي بدي يا سواء اقتنع فيه او اعارضه لكن لما اطرح موضوع معين او رد*

*لازم احترم قوانين المكان وتقبلهم الو وصارت معي قبل هلا وبصدق ما زعلت لكن اتسائلت*

*لما عملت موضوع للكبار فقط وتم حذفه ورد الاخ روك كان ان الموضوع ما اله قسم مناسب *

*وان ممكن اشخاص تفهمه بشكل خاطئ واحترمت رايه طبعا لان هو ادرى بالمناسب بالمنتدى *

*وده مش مستاهل بودي جارد انما بيستدعي مننا اننا نسال ونعرف ايه المقبول وايه المرفوض طرحه بالمنتدى*

*لحتى ما يلزم بدي جارد ونتحاشى حاجتنا كمان لمشرف يتابع مواضيع معينه هههههههههه*


*عارفه رغيت كتير كالعاده لكن يعني مبقدرش معبرش عن رايي بطريقتي هههههههههههه*



*بس موضوعك بجد رائع ومهم وعجبني كتير *

*وهتابع ردك طبعا ههههههههه*

*يللا هسيب الدور لغيري يقول رايه*



​


----------



## MATTEW (1 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه حلوه نعين مشرف علي كل مواضيعك 

بصراحه لو المنتدي ده مكنش ديموقراطي مكنتيش شوفتي موضوع هنا 

بالنسبه للموضوع 

في حاجات كتير بتحصل اثناء الرد علي الموضوع انه واحد داخل يتكلم يرد و خلاص 

و في ناس مقرتش الموضوع و تدخل تتكلم لمجرد العنوان 

و في ناس بتخش تتكلم فعليا و تتناقش في معني الموضوع عموما 

بس انتي فعلا محتاجه حارس لمواضيعك و انا سأتبرع بهذا مقابل مبلغ مالي شهريا و الدفع مقدما 

ههههههههههه
*


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2010)

*الموضوع فيه جزئين 
اول حاجة تعيين مشرف على موضوعاتك  
وانا اختارت المشرف يكون asmicheal 
لانه لو عينالك مشرف هنحتاج نعين بودى جارد بينك وبينه 
اما عن الردود اللى بتجرح فى صاحب الموضوع او اللى بتنتقد 
فالموضوع لو نقاشى يبقى يقبل الرأى والرأى الاخر 
ولكن بدون تجريح فى صاحبة الموضوع طبعا
وحكاية الردود اللى من غير قرأة الموضوع
هى مسئولية مشتركة بين كاتب الموضوع واللى بيرد 
لو كانت الكتابة باسلوب مشوق وليس فقط بعنوان يجذب الاعضاء  فانه سيجد ردود نقاشية جيدة 
اما العضو اللى بيرد 
فهو يرى ذلك ليس نوع من التقدير ونما نوع من النشاط لجذب الانظار اليه 
*​


----------



## ام اسحاق (1 مايو 2010)

جميل


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2010)

للصور المصممة وخصوصاً فيها كلام رب المجد الذي اتعمل المنتدى للتبشير بكلامه

بالدرجة الاولى...

 واعتقد ليس المقصود بها سرعة الردود

وفيها افادة بعدة اسباب:

1- كلام الرب موجود  بالصورة 

2- في شكر لصاحب الموضوع وهذا واجب

3-انها تأخذ ساعات حتى تُصمم وبهذا الوقت

يكون صاحب التصميم رد على 100 موضوع 

بطريقة ...

شكراً اردت ان اوضح انه يوجد فرق بين الشكر الكوبي

والصورة المأخوذة من النت كوبي للرد بها

وبين..

التصميم .. وخصوصاً انه المقصود بها البشارة..


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اصبحت ظاهره منتشره فى جميع المنتديات الان
> وهى الرد بدون قرائه الموضوع
> اذا كان بكلمه شكر او وضع صوره مصممه
> وبالنسبه ايضا لنقل المواضيع
> ...




*
عندك حق  يا كوكو 
انا من يومين شوفت واحدة واخده كل مواضيعى كوبى بيست وياريت اى مواضيع دى 
القصايد كلها ونشراها باسمها دون حتى ذكر اسم الا نشرت منه
تلوقتى مبقاش حد بيقرا كله بياخد وبيست واديها الواحد بقى محبط يكتب تانى
عندك حق بجد
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 مايو 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *الموضوع فيه جزئين
> ا
> لو كانت الكتابة باسلوب مشوق وليس فقط بعنوان يجذب الاعضاء  فانه سيجد ردود نقاشية جيدة
> اما العضو اللى بيرد
> ...


*

لا متظلمش حد يا جوجو 
عشان انا عملت موضوع فى قسم الاسرة المسيحيه
متعرفش انا تعبانه فى تنسيقه اد ايه
بس محدش فاضل يقرا تلوقتى اصلا
​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> للصور المصممة وخصوصاً فيها كلام رب المجد الذي اتعمل المنتدى للتبشير بكلامه
> 
> بالدرجة الاولى...
> 
> ...




*
كلام تمام ياكليمو القصد مش بيك يالغالى
انت من اكتر ناس نشيطه
الدور والباقى على الكسلانين الا زى حالاتى 30:*


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> للصور المصممة وخصوصاً فيها كلام رب المجد الذي اتعمل المنتدى للتبشير بكلامه
> 
> بالدرجة الاولى...
> 
> ...



*معلش انا هسمح لنفسي اني ارد على الاخ كليمو *

*لسببين الاول منهم اني كمان بصمم وعارفا تصميم اي صورة بياخد وقت اد ايه*

*وهو فعلا اصعب من عمل اي رد لانه بيحتاج غير الوقت الفكره والمبدء اللي على اساسو الواحد بيعمل اي صوره*

*وتانيهم وهو المهم ان في بعض المواضيع الرد عليها بكلمة شكر او بصورة هو الرد المناسب*

*لان مش كل المواضيع بتستحمل النقاش والجدل او ابداء الراي*


*وغير ان مفيش حد ينكر مناقشاتك وارائك اللي دايما بتكون مميزه وفي صلب الموضوع*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *معلش انا هسمح لنفسي اني ارد على الاخ كليمو *
> 
> *لسببين الاول منهم اني كمان بصمم وعارفا تصميم اي صورة بياخد وقت اد ايه*
> 
> ...


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *انا بقرا الموضوع وبفكر يا ترى انا اي نوع من الردود ههههههههههه*
> ...





:download:

شكرا غاليتى السورية الراقية 
على 

قرائتك المتانية 
وردك الدقيق 
الجميل كالعادة 


​


----------



## abokaf2020 (1 مايو 2010)

لا تعليق 

حول


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه حلوه نعين مشرف علي كل مواضيعك *
> 
> *بصراحه لو المنتدي ده مكنش ديموقراطي مكنتيش شوفتي موضوع هنا *
> 
> ...


 


:download:



*بس انتي فعلا محتاجه حارس لمواضيعك و انا سأتبرع بهذا مقابل مبلغ مالي شهريا و الدفع مقدما *

*ههههههههههه*


:download:

*ربنا يخليك *jesus servant
*وتعيش وتخدم *

*واسجل بجد احترامى لديمقراطية روك *
*اللى مخلياة يسمح لى بكتابة وعرض موضوعاتى الغلبانة *
*و للحق والامانة *

*لا يحذف الا ما يستاهل الحرق قصدى الحذف*

*شكرا *=+ jesus servant +;

لمشاركتك الغالية يا غالى


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *الموضوع فيه جزئين *
> 
> *اول حاجة تعيين مشرف على موضوعاتك *
> *وانا اختارت المشرف يكون asmicheal *
> ...


 


:download:

هوة عن نفسى مش برد الا لما اقراا الموضوع بدقة 
ولو كان بجد حلو 
بقول رايى واقيم 
ولو كاتبة احبة بجد بشاغب معاة 

ههههههههههههههههههه

انما مسائلة المشاركات وعددها لا تهمنى بصراحة 
لان اخر الوانى معاكم الاخضر 
ان ما ازرقش


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هوة عن نفسى مش برد الا لما اقراا الموضوع بدقة
> ولو كان بجد حلو
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
فهمتينى غلط مكنتش اقصد انك فظيعة 
اللى اقصده انه من الطبيعى انك تختلفى مع اى حد على مدار مواضيعك 
وبالتالى الشخص الوحيد اللى مش هتختلفى معاه هو انتى 

بالنسبة لرايي فى مواضيعك 
فانا مبردش غير على المواضيع اللى تعجبنى فقط

*​


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2010)

*ليا راى شخصى قىالكلام دة*
*اولا بالنسبة*
1-من الردود القاسية التى تترك الموضوع لتجرح وتشرح فى كاتبة 
من حقى ان انتقد الموضوع واهاجم مضمونة اذا كان ضد ارائى ومعتقداتى حتى يثبت صاحب الموضوع ان وجهة تظرة صحيحة عن طريق الحوار وقى هذة الحالة يجب الاعتذار لة اما اذا حدث انة لم بستطع ان يقدم حجة دامغة على ارائة قليس من حقة انة يثور بسبب الرودد
انا عارف ان دىالجزيئة دى مش سؤالك لس حبيت اوضح وجهة نظرى
لكن ان يهاجم شخص كاتب الموضوع شخصيا بسبب موضوع فهذا لايليق ابدا صاحب الموضوع لة مطلق الحرية ان يكتب مايريد من موضوعات ويعرض قيها ارائة واى شخص لة مطلق الحرية ان ينتقدها هى وليس صاحب الموضوع
يعنى مثلا انا انتقد قكر المحلد ولكن لاانتقد الملحد ذاتة فهذة حريتة الشخصية
الجزء الثانى

من البعض الذى يدخل موضوع ولا يرد 
*هذة حرية شخصية مطلقة غير مجبر احد فى الرد على اى موضوع او حتى مشاهدتة فقط*
*بجانب دة فية خطا منة لان اللى بيعمل كدة قى كتيير من للاحيان هايكون رد الفعل لموضوعاتة مشابة لانة بيكون موجود وغير مشارك فا مش يستنى انة يلاقى مشاركة ليية وهو لا ومحدش يقول مشغلط انا حنا نعمل زية هاقول اذا كان هو مش بيحب لشارك لبنزل مواضيع لية اصلا واذا حدرد على مواضيعة هايرد عليةولا واذا رد يبقى لية الكيل بميكالين منطق مغلوط مش كدة*
*الصح انى اشارك حسب قدرتى قى كل المواضيع اللى تجذبنى حتى لو كان كاتبها غير مشارك فى مواضيعى بس هو مشارك عامة فى المنتدى*
الجزء الثالث
من البعض الذى يرد فى موضوع حوارى بتهريج فقط 


من البعض الذى يرد رد حد نايم وقع من سريرة على الكمبيوتر 
*دليل على سطحية تفكير كاتبة*
*او انة لا يزن وقت الجد والحوار الجاد مع وقت الهزار*
*او انةاراد ان بشارك باسلوب ساخر فى موضوع لايحتمل هذا*
*جزيئة نايم بقىاو صاحى دى بقى مشنقدر نحكم عليها قوى ممكن نقول انة قهم علط وجةردة على هذا الاساس*
*ممكن يكون رد علىاساس انة قرا العنوان بس والعنوان مكنش معبر بصورة سليمة عن مضمون الموضوع عشان كدةجة ردة قى وادى والموضوع قىوادى اخر*
*او هو بيرد وخلاص بعشوائية ودة مش مطلوب*
*يعنى الخطـأ وارد من كلاالطرفين*
*مين اكتر مين اقل مش نقدر نحكم الا من خلال الموضوع*
*اخيرا*
*من البعض الذى لا يحترم البعض ويدخل ليعطى كلام مبطن لئيم *
*ضغائن شخصية واللى بيعمل كدة بيكون دليل على شخصيتة وكما بقول الكتاب( من ثمارهم تعرفونهم)*
*من البعض الذى لا يهتم اصلا الا باخطف واجرى الموضوع ليسرقة باسمة لاحد المنتديات حتى المنتديات غير المسيحية *
*لاتعليق غير انها عدم امانة وسرقة*
***********

*استمعت بالرد اسماشيل بالرد على موضوع من مواضيعك الهادفة والمميزة*
*ارجو الا اكون اثقلت عليكى*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

ا جرجس منير 
من اروع المشاركات قراءة متانية ورد دقيق ورائع 
لى عودة بالتفصيل لمشاركة حضرتك التى اعجبتنى جدا 

لكن 
معلش 
برد بالترتيب لان البعض يتهمنى انى اترك مشاركات وارد على البعض دون البعض الاخر 
ولا يصدقون انى فعلا لا اقصد 

المهم لى عودة بالتفصيل لمشاركة حضرتك الرائعة


----------



## besm alslib (2 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> *يعنى هوة انا حبيتك وبحبك من  شوية *
> * من *
> ...


*انا اللي بشكرك دائما على سعة صدرك معي دائما برغم اختلاف ارائنا اوقات كتير*

*واشكرك كمان على مواضيعك اللي دايما بتكون في صلب اساسيات التعامل سواء بالمجتمع او بالمنتدى*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asmicheal 

 







*

يعنى هوة انا حبيتك وبحبك من شوية 
من 
قرائتك المتانية 
وردودك الناضجة 
ومحبتك اللى بتبض من كل حرف 


ههههههههههههه 

اذا انتي بتقولي كده امال انا هقول ايه

ده انا بدون ما اعرفك حبيتك من اسلوبك الناضج وروحك الشبابيه

ومناقشتك الجاده لاي موضوع او رد مع العلم اني متير اوقات بيكون ليا راي معاكس

لكن بيكفي اسلوبك عشان كل اللي بالمنتدى يحبوكي مش بس انا

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

:download:

يعنى هوة انا لسة كنت داخلة اصبح ببروفيلك
واغلس كالعادة 

بس لقيت اسمك منور هنا 
قلت اغلس هنا الاول وبعدين اروح اغلس ببروفيك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لان بالامس 
درس الكتاب 
مرضتش ادخل فى حوار واقطعة لانى بدخل متاخر وبقفل 12 -1 م

زى ما انتى عارفة 


طبعا الخاص بتاعنا انتى وانا بقى شات 


ربنا يخلى لنا العم روك ومنتداة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خدعوكى 

خدعوكى
خدعوكى 
وقالوا ان كل اللى بالمنتدى راضيين عن موضوعاتى 
يعنى حوالى مليون ونصف لا يرضوا عنها 
وربع مليون ممكن يغلطوا ويدخلوها 
وربع مليون ممكن تعجبهم 

من باب المجاملة 

على فكرة يثرى اى حوار الاختلاف فى الراى 
طالما كان بقالب من الادب والاحترام 
عارفة 

يعتقد البعض ان بالحوار 
احدهما يجب ان يقنع الاخر بوجهة نظرة 
لكن لى راى مختلف 

يكفى ان ينظر الاخر نظرة اكثر اتساعا 
تحمل وجهة نظر مختلفة عنة 

دة بيعطية رؤية اشمل وعمق اكتر 

ماعدا 
الامور العقائدية 
لانى ارثوذكسية 
حتى النخاع 

بكامل اقتناعى وحبى 



لييييييييييييييييييييييييييية 
بس 
تقطيع الارزاق دة 

طب 
اية رايك 
كنت بفكر فيكى كبودى جارد 
واسميكى 

ملاكى الحارس بسم الصليب علية 


علشان زوجى ما يغريش يعنى 
يالا ضيعتى فرصة العمر 
كنتى هتكونى اول بودى جارداية 

وهتحمينى برقتك ولطفك وتصميماتك المبهرة 

شايفة الاسلحة الفتاكة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو انا اطول اكون بودي جارد ليكي

وللامانه انتي وزارة الدفاع بحالها ههههههههههه

ومواضيعك دايما بتحيز على اعجاب الكل 

يعني مواضيعك هي اللي بودي جارد ليكي 

وانا تحت امرك ولا يهمك يعني خليني بودي جارد على دكة الاحتياط ههههههههههه


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
:download:


يا بنتى انتى الوحيدة اللى بتاكلى عقلى 

مواضيعك هي اللي بودي جارد ليكي 

يا عباراتك اللى تفتن 
وتقولى ما بعرفش اعبر 
دة انا هاخد منك دروس تعبير 
يمكن اعرف اكتب ربع ما بتعبرى وتكتبى 
يا متواضعة هانم 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس 
احب اصلح لك معلش 
مواضيعى زرقتنى مرتين 
وممكن فى الطريق اليك ازرقات كتير 
واخدت عليها نياشين 
متكبرة   غلسة   مستفزة   اسلوب كتابتها ينقط 
واجمالا ربنا ياخدها ويخلص الدنيا من مواضيعها 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا ولا يهمنى 
باخد اللى ربنا باعتة لاضبط شخصيتى واقمع ذاتى واستعبدها 

والباقى بحولة لصلاة 

وبعد عمر طويل طويل طويل كمان طويل 
بنبقى اصدقاء 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يعني برايي اي شي يتم حذفه اكيد في سبب

:download:

احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

احمممممممممم

احمممم

يمكن فهمتي قصدي غلط انا مقصدتش بان في سبب للحذف 

ان الموضوع ميستاهلش بالعكس في مواضيع كتير بتكون مهمه بس 

اما قوانين المنتدى او تقبل الاعضاء ليها هو اللي السبب في حذفها 

وذكرت مثال موضوعي البسيط واللي كان مغزاه بس

مناقشة اولادنا في كل المواضيع يعني الموضوع برغم بساطته

الا ان فعلا كان ممكن يتفهم غلط ويظن البعض ان احنا بنشجع على الافكار المطروحه فيه 

وهكرر كلامي بان اكيد في سبب لحذف اي رد او موضوع بس مش بالضرورة يكون الرد او الموضوع ميستاهلش

او غير لائق انما ممكن يكون تقبل الراي الاخر ليه صعب شوي او مرفوض تماما حتى 


( على فكره انا مش بجامل الاداره بكلامي انما ده اقتناعي اللي اكتسبته من تعاملي في البيت انا في بيتي 

وابسط مثال انا عايشه في بلد اوربي وهنا العادات اكيد الكل عارفها وعارف التعامل ازاي

بس انا مش بسمح لاولادي انهم يمشو بحسب عادات الالمان لا انا 

معلماهم يمشو على عادات البيت احيانا بيزعلو واحيانا بيقولو عني متعصبه لكن اول عن اخر بيعملو اللي انا وابوهم

عارفين انو الصح ليهم واللي واللي هي قوانين بيتنا البسيط عادات العرب يعني )

:download:

برضة 

اتمسك 
ب 

احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

اعتراضية 

بس 
برافو احيكى 
ان ليكى كلمة شرقية لتربية اولادك 

هوة تامل 

السيد المسيح اختار العذراء مريم من الشرق 
وعاش 
بالشرق 
وبارك مصر بس 

من الشرق 


التربية الشرقية اجمل تربية 
طبعا بعيدا عن عقد ال احممممممم

وفتاويهم 
وتحجر عقولهم 
واحممممممممممممممم

شكرا غاليتى السورية الراقية 
على 

قرائتك المتانية 
وردك الدقيق 
الجميل كالعادة 


​*










*انا اللي بشكرك دائما على سعة صدرك معي دائما برغم اختلاف ارائنا اوقات كتير*

*واشكرك كمان على مواضيعك اللي دايما بتكون في صلب اساسيات التعامل سواء بالمجتمع او بالمنتدى*


:download:

*ايوة بسم الصليب على فكرة ليها اراء قوية *
*نختلف معا فيها *
*لكن بكل حب واحترام *
*وهية عارفة بحبها قد اية *

*شكرا *
*1- لمحبتك *
*2- رقى حوارك *
*3- اختيار درر جواهر الفاظك *

*4- قرائتك الدقيقة المتانية *

*5- ردك الرائع دائما والذى انتظرة بحق *

*6- انك اول صديقة حقيقية لى من النت كلة *




​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

ام اسحاق قال:


> جميل


 


:download:
متشكرة لحضرتك 

بس مش فاهمة اية اللى جميل 
وعجب حضرتك 

الصورة 
ام 
الموضوع 
ام الحوارات التى بالموضوع 

عموما 
شكرا لمرور حضرتك


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> للصور المصممة وخصوصاً فيها كلام رب المجد الذي اتعمل المنتدى للتبشير بكلامه
> 
> بالدرجة الاولى...
> 
> ...


 

:download:


لا احد يقلل ابدا من الصور المصممة 
لانها موهبة اصلا 
قاصرة على موهبى التصميمات 
وليست متاحة للجميع 

شكرا لتعبك بالتصميمات الرائعة كليمو 
لانها تكون 
مزيج دقيق بين فكرة مبتكرة 
و
اية مناسبة 

و 
حركة ملائمة 

و

الوان متناسبة 
ولو زاد اى عنصر او طغى على الاخر 
يلحظ فورا ويكون منفرا 


والحقيقة تصميماتك تقريبا مكتملة العناصر 
وانت عارف انى لا اعرف اجامل 

مبدعة بحس فنى عالى 
وتقنية ملائمة 
والوان وحركة ممتازة بجد 


يعنى 
من اروع التصميمات للايات تصميماتك كليمو 
اشعلت فينا جميعا الحنين 
لارق فراشة مسيحية بموهبتها النادرة ايضا 


الفنان المتميز لا اعتقد ان عنة وقت للرد على اراء  لا ترقى للنقاش 

واعتقد 
ممكن تكون فلتة او غير مقصودة 

وسبق وطلبت من حضرتك كليمو 
ان تجمع تصميماتك فى موضوع واحد 


حتى نقتبسها 

احممممممممممممم

للامانة يعنى ليس عندى موهبة الفوتو شوب 

فرايى اجتهادى وليس اكاديمى 

لكن اشكر ربنا تغدقنى بتلك الموهبة  اغلى سورية الحبيبة بسم الصليب 

ولا اجد بصراحة رغبة فى تعلمها 

 تكفيينى هدايا بسم الصليب الفاخرة 
ومتابعة تصميماتك كليمو وفراشة مسيحية 

واعتقد عياد فى الطريق لتصميمات مبتكرة وجميلة


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *
> 
> لا متظلمش حد يا جوجو
> عشان انا عملت موضوع فى قسم الاسرة المسيحيه
> ...


 


كيريا قال:


> *
> كلام تمام ياكليمو القصد مش بيك يالغالى
> انت من اكتر ناس نشيطه
> الدور والباقى على الكسلانين الا زى حالاتى 30:*


 


كيريا قال:


> *
> عندك حق يا كوكو
> انا من يومين شوفت واحدة واخده كل مواضيعى كوبى بيست وياريت اى مواضيع دى
> القصايد كلها ونشراها باسمها دون حتى ذكر اسم الا نشرت منه
> ...


 


:download:

هوة كوكو  و جوجو  وكليمو 
بيشكروكى 
لمرورك فى موضوعى الغلبان 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كيريا نورتى يا قمرة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 مايو 2010)

*حسب شخصية الواحد وحسب طبيعة الكاتب وحسب نوع الموضوع الى كاتبة 

بيبقى الرد يعنى لو واحد بيستظرف وموضوع مستخف لازم يكون فيه حزم وشدة 

فحسب طبيعة الموضوع وممكن يكون الموضوع حوارى وجميع الاطراف شادين ويدخل واحد يكتب رد بسيط 

يهدى من الموضوع فده مش هنقول عليه انه بيستخف من الموضوع لا ده بيخفف من حدة الردود 

مجرد رد ومرسية يا اسميشيال ياقمر على الموضوع الجميل زيك​*


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> لا تعليق
> 
> حول


 

:download:

شكرا 


حول


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

*من اجمل المشاركات واكثرها دقة*
*مشاركة حضرتك ا  جرجس منير *


*


grges monir قال:



ليا راى شخصى قىالكلام دة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


grges monir قال:


> *اولا بالنسبة*
> *1-من الردود القاسية التى تترك الموضوع لتجرح وتشرح فى كاتبة *
> *من حقى ان انتقد الموضوع واهاجم مضمونة اذا كان ضد ارائى ومعتقداتى حتى يثبت صاحب الموضوع ان وجهة تظرة صحيحة عن طريق الحوار وقى هذة الحالة يجب الاعتذار لة اما اذا حدث انة لم بستطع ان يقدم حجة دامغة على ارائة قليس من حقة انة يثور بسبب الرودد*
> *انا عارف ان دىالجزيئة دى مش سؤالك لس حبيت اوضح وجهة نظرى*
> ...






:download:

استمعت برؤية حضرتك وروية ردك الحكيم 

دائما سانتظر بجد ارائك القيمة بكل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 


ا  جرجس منير شكرا لك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 مايو 2010)

اسماشيل حبيبتى بجد مواضيعك تجنن بحس انى بتعامل مع نفسى وانا بقرأ مواضيعك الجميله هو انا مش بنسخ ولا بجرى انا بشوف الموضوع اللى بقرأه دا إيه معناه بجد والكلمات ياترى بتدل على المعنى صح ولا ولو عجبنى بستأذن من صاحبه انى انزله للأستفاده منه فى الخدمه مش أكتر لأنى مش بنزل أى مواضيع فى أى منتدى تانى لأنى مقرى الرئيسى هنا ومش بتحتح ولا أروح مكان تانى لان دا مكانى اللى بعشقه منتديات الكنيسه هناااااااا وسطيكم 

أما حكايه تشوفى بودى جارد ولا مشرف خاص ههههههههه فا  الموضوع دا محتاج تفكير لان مواضيعك عايزه 20 بودى جارد مش هايكفوا ياحبيبه قلبى هههههههه والمشرف ياعينى عليه هايغلب معاكى هههههههههأوعى تزعلى ياسكرتى الرقيقه ذات الكلمات الصاقبه كالنسر بس بجد بحبك وبحب مواضيعك اللى بقلمك ومش منقول هههههههه
أسفه للأطاله بس لو زورتينى فى موضوع الرغى هاتعرفى سبب إطالتى معاكى فى الكلام هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (3 مايو 2010)

> *تمام يمكن دة فى الامور العقائدية
> اما الامور الفلسفية والسلوكية *
> *فيكفى ان تتسع الرؤية لكلا المتحاورين *
> *حتى لو بقى كل واحد على راية من طرفى الحوار *


*اوافقك اختى العزيزة*
*لكن هذل لايمنع ان يكون هناك نقد لمواضيع سلوكية وفلسفية*
*هناك مثلا ثوابت سلوكية لايمكن احد ان يختلف عليها اوينتقدها*
*مثل الامانة او الصدق فليس من المعقول ان انتقد الصدق وادافع عن الكذب مثلا*
*لكن قية مظاهر سلوكية يوجد قيها اختلاف كبيير مثل ملابس البنات موضوع شائك*
*قمن ينظر للبنت المتحررة على انها قتاة سيئة انا اختلف معة بشدة*
*فليسالملابس تحدد ايهم سىء او غير سىء*
*قليس من لبس ملابس  مختشمة يقال علية انة شحص جيد والعكس*
*وجهةنظرة سطحية جدا وغير عميقة من يحكم بالمظاهر الخارجية*
*مجرد مثال بسيط يوضح انى ممكن انتقد تصورك مثلا لوكنتى مع الراىء القائل بان الملابس دليل على الاخلاق( موضوع سلوكى)*
*اما المواضيع الفلسفية فنادرا ان يكون قيها اتفاق ( مدارسها كثييرة جدا وكل مدرسة لها من الاراء من يعضد موقفها )*
*لكن كما قلتى وهو الاهم ان بيتسع الحوار لكلا الطرفين قىالمحاروة ق فلا يفرض احد شىء على الاخر لمجرد انةمقنتع بة*
*انا اطرح مالدى وكذلك الاخر وانا اختار كمشاهد وممكن ارفض الفكرتين المطروحتيين*
*ميرسى لاتساع صدرك لاقكارى*
*وانا اكثر استمتاع بمتابعة مواضيع الهادفة جدا*
*اعطت اثراء للمنتدى  وقعالية جمييلة قىالمشاركة*


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *اوافقك اختى العزيزة*





grges monir قال:


> *لكن هذل لايمنع ان يكون هناك نقد لمواضيع سلوكية وفلسفية*
> *هناك مثلا ثوابت سلوكية لايمكن احد ان يختلف عليها اوينتقدها*
> *مثل الامانة او الصدق فليس من المعقول ان انتقد الصدق وادافع عن الكذب مثلا*
> *لكن قية مظاهر سلوكية يوجد قيها اختلاف كبيير مثل ملابس البنات موضوع شائك*
> ...





:download:

* الاهم ان بيتسع الحوار لكلا الطرفين قىالمحاروة ق فلا يفرض احد شىء على الاخر لمجرد انةمقنتع بة*
*انا اطرح مالدى وكذلك الاخر وانا اختار كمشاهد وممكن ارفض الفكرتين المطروحتيين*


:download:

هية دى الخلاصة بجد 
استمتعت بحوار فكرك الراقى العميق ا جرجس منير 
ويشرفنى ويسعدنى ان ارى ارائك العميقة 
بكل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 


شكرا لك


----------



## grges monir (4 مايو 2010)

[هية دى الخلاصة بجد 
استمتعت بحوار فكرك الراقى العميق ا جرجس منير 
ويشرفنى ويسعدنى ان ارى ارائك العميقة 
بكل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 


شكرا لك 
انا الاسعد اسماشييل لانى استطعت ان اشارك فى موضوع من موضاعاتك الجريئة والمميزة


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*صحيح المفروض لما اى عضو سواء كان مبارك او .. او .. او ميكونش منافق ويضيف الرد بناءا على قراية للموضوع بتركيز وتكون مشاركة فعالة مش عشان يزيد عدد مشاركاته وخلاص
او يسرق الموضوع او .. او .. او .......................................


شكرا على الموضوع ده يا اسميشيل

كل مواضيعك هادفة​*


----------

